# What device line do you like better? P&S or Leviton?



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Red said:


> Just curious....
> 
> What do you use more of and why?
> 
> Thanks!


P&S because Leviton is cheap crap


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a P&s fan, I like the way the GFI's trip[ the button sticks out more noticeably ] the plates are a little a bigger and on the back of the plastic wrap it tells you what color you have, in a dark van you can't always tell L.A from IV.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't like the P&S matte finish. I don't like the Leviton GFCI's because the lights stay on. 

I get Cooper from my supply house.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Cooper? All i have for choices is P&S or Leviton


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Clarky said:


> Cooper? All i have for choices is P&S or Leviton


Yes, Cooper. Pretty big company....

They also have a kickass USB/recept device. :thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> I don't like the Leviton GFCI's because the lights stay on.


I think they changed that. The LED turns on in a tripped state.

I prefer Leviton. That being said, my low grade receptacle is a CR-15/20. Toggles are all 20a/277v. I have never, and I repeat never had to replace a Leviton receptacle/switch that I installed. I have had to replace a few GFCIs because they got corroded.

I just demo'ed 2 P&S IG receptacles last week and they seems very cheap.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

knowshorts;664541[B said:


> ]I think they changed that. The LED turns on in a tripped state.[/b]
> 
> I prefer Leviton. That being said, my low grade receptacle is a CR-15/20. Toggles are all 20a/277v. I have never, and I repeat never had to replace a Leviton receptacle/switch that I installed. I have had to replace a few GFCIs because they got corroded.
> 
> I just demo'ed 2 P&S IG receptacles last week and they seems very cheap.


Not unless the customer supplied ones from Depot were old stock last week...green means go??? I think.

I honestly don't see a difference in "build" quality among any of the major name brand residential lines, and can't help but laugh when some people say, "oh, they're crap". :laughing:


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

You have a good point' the spec. grade are nice and well made, I don't use them enough and probably should.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> P&S because Leviton is cheap crap





480sparky said:


> Ditto


Make it 3


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I believe I'm the first to say, P&S.:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I pay around $1.20 for a CR-15. I think the cheapies at HD are around $0.49. My house has about 25 standard outlets. That's less than $18. Why would anyone put the cheap crap in to try to save $20?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

P&S because we have a blanket account for them at one of our supply houses.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Clarky said:


> Cooper? All i have for choices is P&S or Leviton


You should have all of the choices?? Who are you using for a supplier?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> P&S because Leviton is cheap crap


I don't think anything was worse the GE resi grade. Are they still in that line? I know that they still make spec grade. They were decent.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i use p and s for most of my stuff, except for the tr outlets. I use leviton TRs because they are easier to plugin, and they have a heavier strap.


----------



## cpt_sparks (Jan 27, 2012)

Hubbell


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer P&S largely for the plates and I prefer the matte finish. They don't crack either. I have used Leviton and Hubbell as well. I wouldn't say they are junk, but its all about the plates. I have replaced more Leviton than P&S. Eagle used to be pretty cheesy.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Hubbell HomeSelect.....for number of reasons.
The switch terminals accept more than one wire.
The "ears" are larger for those boxes that are cut out a little bit too tall (more grip for drywall than standard"
The plates have a nice finish unlike the P&S which mark up so easy.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Have used both p&s and leviton. Use Pass now, but I think leviton my be a little better. I think alot of there stuff is made in the USA too.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Hubble. Big ears, multiple wires and you can land stranded wire on the internal terminals


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

TimChaput69 said:


> I like Hubble. Big ears, multiple wires and you can land stranded wire on the internal terminals


Mostly any specification grade device is of equal quality. I used P&S spec grade from Menards. They were $19.50 for a box of ten. I had to have a better device, because used #12 stranded thhn, when I wired my workshop.


----------



## OKelectric (Mar 6, 2012)

Put me down for the p&s devices.........


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

P&S here. I stopped using Leviton on the day that my Decora devices came through with backstab only.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Hubbell HomeSelect.....for number of reasons.
> The switch terminals accept more than one wire.
> The "ears" are larger for those boxes that are cut out a little bit too tall (more grip for drywall than standard"
> The plates have a nice finish unlike the P&S which mark up so easy.


I would like Hubbel HomeSelect more if their plates were actually flat. 

I like P&S best for resi. The plates have a generous "dish area" to account for any installation problems and still look nice. I think their GFCI's are top-notch. 

In non-dwelling work, I still use a lot of P&S. If I need to step up, it's Hubbell's regular line.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I usually take a hammer or similar instrument of destructive quality to field test a new device , get to view the guts, see how well built it is.....

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I just installed a bunch of Leviton devices that were supplied by the customer. They were all made in the USA. I thought you guys were..... nevermind


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

what ever the supply house im in, has in stock .... But i agree on the P&S plates, they are my favorite too... For commercial stuff i like to use hubble.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have installed P&S, Leviton, and Hubbell devices, and as far as build quality goes, I don't really care. I do like that Levitons are still made in the USA however, so we try to lean towards them whenever we can. Hubbell moved overseas a couple of years ago, and the build quality is nothing like it used to be. The older Hubbell stuff is incredibly well built, and all my father and grandfather used to install for years, spec grade only, but cost cutting has unfortunately taken its toll on the build quality of damn near everything.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I would like Hubbel HomeSelect more if their plates were actually flat.
> 
> I like P&S best for resi. The plates have a generous "dish area" to account for any installation problems and still look nice. I think their GFCI's are top-notch.
> 
> In non-dwelling work, I still use a lot of P&S. If I need to step up, it's Hubbell's regular line.


I agree they are pretty small. I find that P&S plates "black" real easy from finger tip oils.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Ditto





19kilosparky984 said:


> P&S because Leviton is cheap crap





BBQ said:


> Make it 3


Make it 4:whistling2:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> P&S because we have a blanket account for them at one of our supply houses.


Same here. Quality wise they are six of one, half dozen of another IMO.


----------

